# Let the mileage games begin!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

With soaring gas prices the mileage distance on deliveries is a big deal for the apps. This week I've noticed more orders sitting uncollected at the restaurants which I'm assuming is a result of more drivers being careful about how far they'll go.

Last night, I took an offer for a 6 mile delivery. After I picked up the food and loaded the address into my gps I noticed 6 miles grew to 8! I thought I didn't read it right and blamed myself for the error.

Then, on my last delivery of the night I took an offer for 7.2 miles with a good payout. Again after picking up the food and loading the address into my gps 7.2 miles grew to *9.6 *miles which I wouldn't have taken! WTF!!! When I looked at the map I came to the conclusion that I had to be given a mile estimate that was "as the crow flies" and not based in reality. In reality the location was on the other side of a mountain with no road so it's either North and a U-turn or South with a U-turn to get around the mountain. 🖕

We all have to look much closer at the mileage estimates, I think they are starting to deliberately reduce their mileage estimates to the lowest possible! Starting tonight I'm loading the destination address BEFORE I pick up the order, even if it takes a little more time. Bastards need to be caught and exposed.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Some phones let you set the Default System Font under and Font Size under Display Settings. Some fonts give better distinctions between 6,8,9 than others. 

I turn on Accessibility - Zoom. A triple-tap zooms 5x, two fingers to drag the zoom screen around.

The psychological games they're playing will cause good drivers to quit, and they'll be left with the pond scum and wonder why the company value is decreasing...but it's about _taking _money, not building a company and _making_ money.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Then, on my last delivery of the night I took an offer for 7.2 miles with a good payout. Again after picking up the food and loading the address into my gps 7.2 miles grew to *9.6 *miles which I wouldn't have taken! WTF!!! When I looked at the map I came to the conclusion that I had to be given a mile estimate that was "as the crow flies" and not based in reality. In reality the location was on the other side of a mountain with no road so it's either North and a U-turn or South with a U-turn to get around the mountain.


Damn natural land formations!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I think alot of these estimates are based on different algorithms and traffic conditions.

For instance Amazon does not pay for google maps to route their app, so there's all kinds of dead ends and non existent roads based off bad information.

I think also because its busiest around rush hours, traffic conditions deteriorate quickly and by the time you get there, a longer route would end up being faster.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I think alot of these estimates are based on different algorithms and traffic conditions.
> 
> For instance Amazon does not pay for google maps to route their app, so there's all kinds of dead ends and non existent roads based off bad information.
> 
> I think also because its busiest around rush hours, traffic conditions deteriorate quickly and by the time you get there, a longer route would end up being faster.


Is that the excuses your masters told you to broadcast?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Before you think to accuse uber of wrong doing, just remember, the answer is always "yes they did"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Before you think to accuse uber of wrong doing, just remember, the answer is always "yes they did"


Yes, that is rule 2.
Rule 1 is: If there's a problem, it's your fault.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> With soaring gas prices the mileage distance on deliveries is a big deal for the apps. This week I've noticed more orders sitting uncollected at the restaurants which I'm assuming is a result of more drivers being careful about how far they'll go.
> 
> Last night, I took an offer for a 6 mile delivery. After I picked up the food and loaded the address into my gps I noticed 6 miles grew to 8! I thought I didn't read it right and blamed myself for the error.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the ping shows the mileage as the crow flies and then obviously navigation gives the distance of the actual driving route. IDK though


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> I wonder if the ping shows the mileage as the crow flies and then obviously navigation gives the distance of the actual driving route. IDK though


Yes, that's exactly what I'm wondering. If that's what they started doing it isn't right. The farther it is the bigger the discrepancy. I'm suspicious about the timing of it and don't trust any of these apps to be above board.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm wondering. If that's what they started doing it isn't right. The farther it is the bigger the discrepancy. I'm suspicious about the timing of it and don't trust any of these apps to be above board.


I'm starting to wonder if the mileage estimate we see on ALL apps including uber and lyft is as the crow flies... navigation always seems to be slightly longer, but I haven't really been paying attention to it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm wondering. If that's what they started doing it isn't right. The farther it is the bigger the discrepancy. I'm suspicious about the timing of it and don't trust any of these apps to be above board.


I never realized how cynical and untrusting you are, can't understand why! /s


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

The app on the customer side also lies about the distance from the restaurant to the delivery address. I had one show as customer 3.4 miles away , the restaurant is over 7 miles away. As you said, it measures as though as if a pigeon is doing the delivery. I've also noticed there's a ton of orders sitting around but I don't know if that's just because it's spring break here which pulls a ton of drivers off UE/DD.


----------

